# Impossible de soumettre mon application avec App loader



## Sebaudi (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour a tous, 

Voilà j'ai crée une application qui marche très bien (je l'ai testé sur mon iPod touch: aucun buggue, aucune erreur) et je voudrai la soumettre a Apple pour pouvoir la mettre sur l'App store. Donc j'archive mon application avec xcode 4 puis je la convertie (mon archive) en .IPA.Ensuite je vais sur iTunes Connect et je prépare l'application (informations ,etc.) puis je clique sur "Reay to Upload Binary". Après je vais sur App Loader, je séléctionne mon application,puis je séléctionne le fichier de mon application .IPA, puis je cliques sur "Send" et i il y a un message d'erreur qui s'affiche (voir capture d'écran 2)

Donc si j'ai bien compris ils disent que mon certificat (je ne sais pas lequel) n'est pas valide alors que j'ai tous bien payé et que je possède bien un compte développeurs payant.

Est ce qu'ils parleraient de celui là (je ne sais pas qu'est ce que ce certificat) voir capture d'écran 1

J'ai besoin d'aide!!.

Merci d'avance de votre réponse.


----------



## Céroce (15 Avril 2011)

Et dans les réglages de la Target, avec quel certificat signes-tu ?


----------



## Sebaudi (16 Avril 2011)

Dans la Target , puis dans la colonne "Build Settings" et dans"Code Signing je signes (pour Debug et Release) avec ce certificat "iPhone Developer (currently matches 'iPhone Developer : Sébastien Cotte (44VNTTA9QW)' in 'Team".(voir captures d'écran)


----------



## Nyx0uf (16 Avril 2011)

Il te manque le cert de distrib.


----------



## Sebaudi (16 Avril 2011)

Et comment je peux me le procurer ce certificat.
Et ce serai parce que je n'ai pas ce certificat que j'ai le message d'erreur sur "App Loader"


----------



## Rez2a (16 Avril 2011)

Il faut faire un profil de distrib spécifique sur l'App Store; ton compte de développeur avec ton certificat de dév est suffisant pour tester ton app en local car tu as dû renseigner l'UDID de ton iPod sur le provisioning portal, mais il faut faire un nouveau profil pour le Store.

En quelques étapes :

- https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action
-> iOS Provisioning Portal
-> Si ce n'est pas déjà fait : créer l'App ID unique de ton app dans "App ID"
-> Une fois que c'est fait : Provisioning -> Distribution -> New Profile
-> Choisir "App Store" comme Distribution Method, choisir l'App ID de ton app, puis Submit
-> Télécharger le profile généré quelques secondes après, faire glisser le fichier .mobileprovision obtenu sur l'icône de Xcode

Voilà, le profile App Store correspondant à ton appli devrait apparaître dans l'Organizer de Xcode.

Après cela, dans Xcode, il faudra choisir ce profile pour compiler ton projet, ça se fait les propriétés de la Target -> Code Signing.

Petite astuce : une fois que tu as compilé ton app, tu peux faire un Product -> Archive, puis passer par l'Organizer de Xcode pour soumettre directement ton archive depuis l'onglet "Archives", sans avoir à passer par Application Loader ; avant de faire un Submit, fais un Validate pour t'assurer qu'il n'y a pas eu de problème avec la compilation.

Mais encore une fois, tout ça, c'est bien renseigné sur le Developer Portal...


----------



## Sebaudi (16 Avril 2011)

Merci beaucoup a vous tous 

Et surtout a toi Rez2a je crois que ca a marché car j'ai suivis ton astuce (très utile) et j'ai soumis mon app avec xcode (a partir du organizer) et a la fin du chargement j'ai eu les deux messages finales"Submission suceeded" et "No issues was found on the project". Donc je pense a cela a marché

Et je viens de recevoir un message de iTunes connect :

The status for the following app has changed to Waiting For Review.

App Name: iPDF
App Version Number: 1.0
App SKU: 1996
App Apple ID:432093007
To make changes to this app, sign in to iTunes Connect and open the Manage Your Applications module.

If you have any questions regarding your app, click Contact Us in iTunes Connect.

Mais je comprends pas bien ce message cela voudrai dire que Apple n'accepte mon application!!
A part ça merci beaucoup vous êtes des :king: :king:  !!!!


----------



## Rez2a (16 Avril 2011)

De rien, ça veut juste dire que ton appli a bien été reçue par Apple et qu'à priori il n'y a pas de problème avec le fichier.
"Waiting for review" veut dire qu'elle est en attente de validation, d'ici quelques jours elle passera à "In review" puis sera validée (dispo sur le Store) ou rejetée pour une raison X ou Y.


----------

